# Using the stock steel rims for winter tires & getting new rims for the stock tires



## Haljackey (May 21, 2015)

*Using the stock steel rims for winter tires & getting new rims for the stock tires*

Hi!

I am thinking about getting winter tires for the first time.

I am wondering if I can use my stock 16" steel rims for them instead of buying new steel rims for the winter tires.

If I can, that means I can get new rims for my 16" standard tires, maybe something nice-looking. But, they would have to be compatible with the standard all season tires I have.

Just wondering if its possible. I know next to nothing about wheels and tires. I drive a 2014 1LT if that helps.

Thanks!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Will work out just fine…..many are using the 16" steelies for their winter tires……keeps the alloys flawless for spring install.

Rob


----------



## Haljackey (May 21, 2015)

Awesome thanks!

What would be a good 16" wheel that would be compatible with both the car and the standard 16" all season tire?

Thanks!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I would recommend looking for a set of 1LT wheels that someone is selling off of another Cruze. That would be your best bet for maintaining OEM level quality. 

I run 16" steel wheels for winter tires as well.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/resu...autoModel=Cruze&autoYear=2011&autoModClar=Eco

I bought some tire rack "Sport Edition" wheels for my winter tires (kept the eco wheels with the summer ones) I really like them, they look very good, have lasted 4 winters with no blemishes, no problems with balancing, and were about $80 each. they are heavier than the stock eco rims, so milage does go down (winter tires are also a factor in my case). 
Obviously there are other options depending on your price range, but these are economy cars after all...so i wanted to speak of these in particular.


----------

